# Early Christmas For Wife



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I know we usually talk about tow vehicles here, but I wanted to share our latest "family mover" vehicle.

Two years ago this coming January I managed to talk my wife and family (especially my wife) into purchasing a 2004 Outback 26 RS. This year was her turn, and she asked for a new SUV/minivan. Since we didn't want to trade in our tow vehicle, my car was the casualty...a 1998 Pontiac Bonneville SSEi. Great car, supercharger (fast!), leather, all the toys, and 88,000 miles.

So, we drove to a dealer WAY north of Denver to test drive a 2006 Chrysler Pacifica Limited AWD. She wanted it in linen gold, and they had one. Notable options also include:

1. Rear rows DVD system with wireless headphones
2. Infinity 9-speaker, 385-watt sound system
3. Navigation System
4. Sirius Satellite Radio (1st year service paid by Chrysler)
5. 19" Chrome wheels

Well, armed with my KBB print-out we made the deal. Here it is:










This weekend I was washing it at the local carwash and guess what? Up drives my previously-owned Bonneville! I talked to the guy, and he said he received a call by someone he knew at the dealer and they told him he "needed to see this car." Turns out he had a Bonneville previously with 240,000 miles. He was test-driving it for the weekend, and after I told him all about the car, he said he would buy it for sure! He also liked knowing the price they gave me for the trade.

Randy


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice Mini van/SUV (Which is that thing?).
Did the guy tell you what they where asking on the bonneville vs what they gave you for it?

Rear seat DVD owns!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks good







there is a happy lady in the drivers seat for sure.

Off topic.
What camera was that you used, the quality is awsome and I'm looking for a new one.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice ride. Looked at the Pacifica too, though I think my wife wants the Freestyle. Did you put a bow on it and park it under the tree?


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Super looking motorized family mover








congratulations









Dallas


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Did the guy tell you what they where asking on the bonneville vs what they gave you for it?
> [snapback]67439[/snapback]​


He didn't need to...the sticker was on it. The asking price was DOUBLE what they gave me for trade (they need room to come down you know). Trade-in value was strictly off KBB as well...and as you all know, a rip off. In 1998 it was a $30k car. $5k in late 2005.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> What camera was that you used, the quality is awsome and I'm looking for a new one.
> [snapback]67440[/snapback]​


I take all my pictures with a nearly 5-year-old Olympus 1.3 megapixel digital camera. I will buy an Olympus when this one dies (if it ever will!).

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

Congratulations on the new Pacifica!







We have a deep metallic red '04 with similar equipment, and have been very happy with it in almost every regard.

The nav system is among the best I have driven, and the DVD is a Godsend.

Poorly documented Pacifica hint: If you think the audio system is lacking when it comes to steering wheel controls, feel around behind the spokes. There are additional controls that duplicate virtually every function on the unit. Our dealer didn't even know they existed, and we probably had the car for three months before we stumbled across them!









Happy Driving,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweet looking ride. My Buddy bought one a year ago and is very happy with it. Congrats!!!

Did you look at the Caddy SRX as well?

Thor


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Randy,

A very nice looking ride there and I know a happy lady. sunny Congratulations!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice ride
As long as the wife is happy








That's cool that you meet up with the guy that bought your Bonneville









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sharp car









Good luck with it

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Nice vehicle. Hope the wife enjoys it immensely!

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Sweeeett!

If Mama's happy, everyone is happy.

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice ride Randy. Indeed, gotta keep Mama happy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> We have a deep metallic red '04 with similar equipment, and have been very happy with it in almost every regard.
> There are additional controls that duplicate virtually every function on the unit. Our dealer didn't even know they existed, and we probably had the car for three months before we stumbled across them![snapback]67447[/snapback]​


Cool, Doug. Glad you like your Pacifica as well. It has everything we want and more we didn't know we wanted. We were introduced to the "backside" steering wheel controls during the PDI (







).

There is also a Pacifica Owners forum located here.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Nice ride. Looked at the Pacifica too, though I think my wife wants the Freestyle. Did you put a bow on it and park it under the tree?
> [snapback]67441[/snapback]​


Y, do at least drive the Pacifica (if you haven't already). I see the Freestyle Limited AWD starts at $6,100 less than the Pacifica, but you'll need to see what you lose (besides it being a Ford...KIDDING!).

We thought we were getting an 06 Subaru B9 Tribeca. It just didn't "feel" like $40k when driving it, and the third row seat is a joke.

Randy


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice ride Randy. DW really looks happy sitting behind the wheel. I know she will love driving and you riding in it.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We thought we were getting an 06 Subaru B9 Tribeca. It just didn't "feel" like $40k when driving it, and the third row seat is a joke.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]67489[/snapback]​


....not mention that the front end looks like it lost the battle with a Mack truck....
















Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > We thought we were getting an 06 Subaru B9 Tribeca.Â It just didn't "feel" like $40k when driving it, and the third row seat is a joke.
> ...


Yes, the B9 Tribeca front end does look different, doesn't it?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats. My sis just bought a Pacifica, and loves it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have always been impressed with the Subarus, and believe they are one of the better vehicles out there (at least in their class). I would love to get my hands on a WRX STi!









That being said, when left to their own devices, they have turned out some...um, how should I put this... Coyote Ugly Cars!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

